# Script Itunes /Automatiser la récupération des pochettes d'albums



## aadil93 (26 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu à la recherche du Saint Graal des Itunes lovers, mais sans succès. J'ai maté ces derniers temps pas mal de sites FR/ANG etc et g rien trouvé.
Comment faire pour qu'en un simple clik, la pochette de l'album soit comme par magie ajoutée à la chanson via une recherche internet ?

Si quelqu'un a un truc du genre, faites tourner pliz 

Moi actuellement : 


J'ai un script qui fait une recherche du nom de l'artiste et de l'album sur google image. (disponible ici Doug's AppleScripts for iTunes &#9835; Find Album Artwork with Google v2.5 ). C'est assez utile puisqu'il ne reste plu qu'à ouvrir les informations de la chanson et y glisser l'image la plus appropriée.
Il existe aussi des scripts qui changent un artwork (pochette) d'une piste, en allant chercher une image sur le disque dur ou encore avec celle d'une autre piste.
Ce que je cherche à faire :

Automatiser l'étape intermédiaire. Celle ou on clique sur l'image de google pour l'enregistrer au format "pict'" sur le disque. Dans la théorie ensuite on lance le script 2 qui change l'image par celle du chemin qu'on lui donne, avec un peu de modifs des scripts existants.
Donc au final si on met tout en chaine, le script s'occupe de tout pour nous.

Dans le script de recherche google, on peut déjà choisir des options genre 'chercher uniquement les grandes images' etc, et perso, même si des fois ca bug, le premier résultat d'une recherche "artiste album" est quasiment toujours la bonne.



Donc si je poste, c'est parce que je bloque à ce niveau. Comment en Applescript, enregistrer sur le disque, la première image de la recherche google en taille réelle. Pour se faire j'ai regardé le code d'une page de résultat, et ce qu'il faudrait faire en script c'est


Ouvrir le code source de la page de resultat google (en dur ou dynamique...)
Faire une recherche dans toute la chaine jusqu'à trouver le mot "dyn.Img" qui correspond aux caractéristiques de la première image, de type :
dyn.Img("url de la page ou se trouve l'image","","paramètre inconnu...","Url de l'image","96","79"...... etc etc )

     3.  Extraire de cette ligne "l'url de l'image"
     4.  Enregistrer l'image correspondante sur le disque


Perso, ca me parrait compliqué avec mes connaissances actuelles en dev applescript, mais si vous avez des idées, même pour une partie du code... Je pense que ca peut sauver la vie de pas mal de monde!

Et puis si l'idée vous parrait bête, si on en arrive jusque la, on peut ne pas se baser que sur la chance que la première image soit la bonne en croisant les doigts... Il y a des informations concernant la dimensions (donc on peut comparer) et des scripts qui cherchent uniquement les images provenant de Amazon par exemple. Ca réduit fortement le risque!!

Allez, Lachez vos commm'zzz


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2008)

Moi j'utilise Amazon Album Art Widget. Super pratique.


----------



## Eul Mulot (26 Juin 2008)

Il exite aussi Fetch Art, qui le fait automatiquement, et demande l'avis de l'utilisateur en cas de doute. La première version était sympa, ça à du être bien amélioré depuis.


----------



## aadil93 (26 Juin 2008)

Bon c'est déjà ça merci. Je regarderais ce que ça donne ce soir ( je suis sur windows au taff ). Comment se passe la recherche ? Il faut juste ouvrir tes widgets cliquer sur un bouton style "pochette musique en cours" et "télécharger", donc en 2 cliques elle est installée ?


----------



## aadil93 (26 Juin 2008)

Merci Eul MuLot, je regarderais ca aussi. Apparement ca a été fait aussi en applescript, donc jme fais chier pour rien. D'après les commentaires en bas de ton url, la nouvelle version semblerait merder, donc dans le doute si t'as l'appli oldschool fonctionnelle, je prends!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2008)

aadil93 a dit:


> Bon c'est déjà ça merci. Je regarderais ce que ça donne ce soir ( je suis sur windows au taff ). Comment se passe la recherche ? Il faut juste ouvrir tes widgets cliquer sur un bouton style "pochette musique en cours" et "télécharger", donc en 2 cliques elle est installée ?


C'est tout bien expliqué ici.
En clair oui la plupart du temps c'est fait en 2 clics.


----------



## aadil93 (26 Juin 2008)

Merci d'avoir nourri mon impatience lol.
C'est pas avec ca que j'apprendrais l'applescript mais je vais pas m'en plaindre.

Franchement enfin un widget utile, parce que OK, celui des répliques de Chuck Norris est marrant, mais ca aide pas trop dans la vie...

Merci encore


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2008)

aadil93 a dit:


> Franchement enfin un widget utile,



C'est clairement le seul widget que j'utilise régulièrement 



aadil93 a dit:


> parce que OK, celui des répliques de Chuck Norris est marrant, mais ca aide pas trop dans la vie...


C'est quand même utile de savoir que Chuck Norris a déjà compté deux fois jusqu'à l'infini nan?


----------



## aadil93 (26 Juin 2008)

Je t'en donne une dernière après j'arrete de pourrir le post
mais, Quand Chuck Norris tombe dans l'eau, ce n'est pas Chuck Norris qui se mouille... C'est l'eau qui se Chuck Norrise ! 

Sérieux celle la et l'infini elles sont trop puissantes...
(Si tu la connaissais pas, donnes des widgets stylés pour me remercier  )


----------

